# Highwell school aka The Felkirk School



## YORBEX (Oct 26, 2016)

High well School opened its doors first in 1970s as felkirk middle school this then closed in the mid 1990s which is when it became known as the Felkirk school opening its doors in 2000 to house pupils (all boys) from the former moor top school in Ackworth,

The school was a specialist school for those with emotional and mental health issues as well as those with behavior issues.
There is 2 residential blocks for resident students (now where security are) these was built especially to house these students. 

Due to so many students running away in the middle of the night the school stopped boarding students in 2010 and then changed its name to high well school and in 2015 the school finally closed its doors moving to another site of the former Chequerfield infants school in Pontefract keeping the name high well school.​








































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 26, 2016)

Nicely done, quite a lot of photos but that's okay, thanks for posting.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 26, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of photographs to go through but makes it interesting.


----------



## Potter (Oct 27, 2016)

Great stuff. Looks like the chavs got in quick, but luckily overall, still looks rather good. I see the power is still on too.

"Hit the punch bags not each other"


----------



## HughieD (Oct 28, 2016)

Blimey! Did I count 120 pix there? Comprehensive report but less really is more. Pick your best 30 pics would be my advice and keep it lean and hungry...


----------



## smiler (Oct 28, 2016)

That is rather good, I liked it, Thanks


----------

